# DUBAI | Grande | +200m | 78 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

#TOPPED OUT: GRANDE, +280m, 74fl, Res (DBD)


At 14 less floors and no roof feature it seems unlikely, considering Il Primo is 356.




www.skyscrapercity.com





19-12-18










20-05-11










20-08-03










20-09-15 by [U]Gabriel900[/U]










20-10-20 [U]BenjiDXB[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-21 by [U]BenjiDXB[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-08 by [U]Jakob[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-14 by [U]Gabriel900[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-30 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-19 by Jakob


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-24 by Gabriel900


----------



## aginve (May 11, 2016)

The back side is free for a new skyscraper…do you think the back unit will be affected a lot (as I think)?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-10 by DubaiDunk










2021-10-13 by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-23 by DubaiDunk










2021-10-24 by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-28 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last week by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-04 by Jakob


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-31 by Jakob


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

It is interesting that there still is no official height, but that last photo shows Grande and Il Primo from pretty much the same distance. That should give of pretty much the correct height within a margin or error of less than five metres.


----------

